# flip front Henry J



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy In " My Photos" i just posted a picture of a Dash Henry J I built with a flip front and an injected engine from a Hot wheels. The engine has fender well headers and looks really cool. It's mounted on a t-jet chassis with AJ's wheels. Take a look I think you drag racers will like it.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool. Engine and wheels look great!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice Clyde. Cool car and great color too.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good Clyde!!! I like Henry J's and chrome!!! Cool tilt nose too!!! RM


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nicely done:thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Very nice Clyde-O-Mite! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I noticed a mechanic in the background taking a break, ya shouldnt work the guys in the shop so hard. 

Larry


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks great Clyde!!! I just picked up my flip nose Willys project again, but it's still a long ways off.. Nice job!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice J Jay!

Lessee yer hinge set up!


----------



## slotdrag (Oct 29, 2009)

looks good. can we see a photo with the hood down?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

COOL FLIP NOSE JOB!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I added a closed hood shot in my photos check it out. As for the hinge its a piece of tubing glued to the front of the body with a "U" shaped piano wire run thru it. I had to machine (grind) the front of the chassis down for the wire to glue down to. It's pretty easy to do. 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Clyde 

That's one cool Henry j. i really like the motor 

kcl


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Very cool car.
--fordcowboy


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Very Nice! My Brother-in-Law has a 1/1 scale Henry J and will show him this picture. 

Bob...AWESUM...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looker. Will that hood sit down flush and how about a pic of the hinge? Still looks sharp! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Way way cool ! Hope you do other cars as well !

Bear :wave:*


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for all the kind words guys. I did reset the front end after I took the intial pics so it looks a lot better closed now. I used a x-acto knife to cut this hood free I just took small light strokes until I had a good guide line and then applied a little pressure once I was sure the knife wouldn't slip. 
I also did a Moon Eyes Willys and I used a battery operated dremel on that job, I set it on the low speed and it didn't curl the plastice up so I had a nice clean seperation line on that one also. I am thinking my next project might be a 63 Galaxie Gasser style with a solid front axle and flip front. or maybe a 63 Falcon Something a little newer. 
Thankx Agin
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great work on the Flip Nose Henry J! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------

